# Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0



## Freiheraus (8. Februar 2017)

*Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0*

*
Update 11.09.2019:*



Abductee 11.09.2019 schrieb:


> Apollo Lake Degradation: Intel macht Fehler bei Atom-SoCs zur Tradition - ComputerBase
> Und wieder das gleiche Thema.






*Original-Beitrag:*

Intel bestätigt mit dem "Erratum AVR54" kritische Qualitätsprobleme bei Atom-Prozessoren der Reihe C2000. Mehr als ein Dutzend Anbieter von Netzwerk- und Plattform-Hardware ist dadurch betroffen, darunter Unternehmen wie Cisco, Netgear, Supermicro, ASRock, Synology, Dell, HP uvm. Intel hatte Rücklagen gebildet, die den Gewinn des letzten Quartals negativ beeinflußten, um geschädigten Firmen einen Ausgleich zu bezahlen. 

Scheinbar altern die seit 2013 im Handel erhältlichen Atom-CPUs deutlich schneller unter den Einsatzbedingungen als erwartet, die Folge ist ein dauerhafter Ausfall bzw. Defekt. Erinnerungen an das durch Elektromigration ausgelöste "Sudden Northwood Death Syndrome" bei Pentium 4 Chips werden bei alten PC-Hasen womöglich wach. Besonders unglücklich ist der Umstand, dass die Atom C2000 Produkt Familie für den ausfall- und sicherheitskritischen Embedded-Bereich vorgesehen ist, Router, Firewalls und NAS-Geräte sind beispielsweise Einsatzgebiete für Intels fehleranfällige  Prozessoren.  Größer als der finazielle ist möglicherweise ein Image-Schaden für Intel zu beziffern.

Laut dem britischen IT-Magazin The Register arbeitet Intel bereits an einer Lösungen des Problems in Form eines neuen Chip-Steppings:


> "Additionally, Intel will implement and validate a minor silicon fix in a new product stepping that resolves this issue."


 

Die Liste der betroffenen Atom-Prozessoren (Stepping B0) nennt The Register ebenfalls:


> *C2308, C2338, C2350, C2358, C2508, C2518, C2530, C2538, C2550, C2558, C2718, C2730, C2738, C2750, and C2758.*




Und "last but not least" hat The Register noch einige pikante Informationen zu vermelden, die andere Magazine bisher unberücksichtig ließen:


> Our industry source suggested that non-disclosure agreements with Intel prevent companies from releasing or discussing information about technical issues related to Intel products.
> 
> Some Intel customers, however, have trouble maintaining the code of silence. A spokesperson for Synology contacted The Register on Tuesday in response to a languishing query, saying that "Synology is investigating this issue together with Intel."
> 
> ...




UPDATE (28.04.17)

Laut dem neuesten Spezification Update zur Intel Atom Processor C2000 Product Family vom April 2017 ist das neue Stepping C0, dass den Fehler in Atom Prozessoren der Reihe C2000 auf Hardware-Ebene beheben soll, bereits Realität geworden. Damit hat Intel Wort gehalten und den im Februar 2017 versprochenen Fix zügig geliefert. Das englischsprachige Branchenmagazin The Register hat bereits seine Fühler ausgestreckt, um herauszufinden ob Intels betroffenen Partnern schon Chips mit C0 Stepping vorliegen. Rückmeldungen haben sie allerdings noch nicht erhalten.  


Quellen:
Intel C2000: Atom-Ausfall legt Netzwerkgerate lahm - Golem.de
Intel Atom C2000: „Qualitatsproblem“ bei SoC fuhrt zu massiven Problemen - ComputerBase
Cisco-Panne: Grund moglicherweise Intel-Atom-Prozessor | heise online


----------



## DKK007 (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netz-GAU*

Schon kritisch für Intel, die in dieser Klasse auch starke  ARM Konkurrenz haben.


----------



## Freiheraus (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Stimmt DKK007, das kommt noch hinzu. Und auch noch AMDs G-Serie.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Zum Glück meide ich die Intel-Atom-Dinger wie die Pest, waren ja seit Erscheinen weder Fisch noch Fleisch.  Wenn jetzt mein NAS ein Atom statt des Kabini hätte, würd ich mir wohl jetzt Sorgen um meine Daten machen müssen.


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Naja, übertreibe mal nicht, die Daten wären dann ja nicht sofort weg nur weil die CPU nicht ausfällt. 

Trotzdem... Die Atom-CPUs habe ich bisher in eigenen Systemen wie die Pest gemieden - jetzt erst recht. Da kaufe ich lieber die Core M- bzw. Core i-CPUs. Die gibt es mittlerweile auch in sehr stromsparend - und ich bin selber immer wieder erstaunt, was alleine schon so ein 4200U an Leistung auf die Straße bringt - und die neuen Kaby Lake-Us zeigen dem 4200U ja gnadenlos die Rücklichter. Kostet dafür halt auch etwas mehr... 

Eigentlich hätte ich solche schweren Fehler von Intel jetzt nicht erwartet. Wenn nach nicht mal vier Jahren schon CPUs, welche speziell für Dauerlast- und Servereinsätze gedacht sind, verrecken... Naja. 
Ich bin allerdings auch erstaunt, dass in Netzwerkhardware x86-CPUs eingesetzt werden - und dann noch so vergleichsweise flotte CPUs.


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Naja, übertreibe mal nicht, die Daten wären dann ja nicht sofort weg nur weil die CPU nicht ausfällt.



Stimmt schon. Aber ich müsste bei einem proprietären System Intel abermals Geld in den Rachen werfen, um wenigstens an die Daten ranzukommen.


----------



## shadie (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Stimmt schon. Aber ich müsste bei einem proprietären System Intel abermals Geld in den Rachen werfen, um wenigstens an die Daten ranzukommen.



Öhm wieso?
Nutzt du etwa den Raidcontroller vom MB?
Denn wenn nicht gibt es null Grund irgendwelchen Daten hinterher zu trauern.

SW Raid und separate hardwarecontroller haben mit einem Tot der CPU null Probleme.


BTT:

Hmmmmmm das ist ein extrem fader Beigeschmack den ich dadurch bekomme.
Ich habe einen C2550 in meinem Homeserver auf dem verschiedene Dienste laufen, mein Nas hat keine Atom CPU.

D.H. ich habe mir für ca. 300 € ein Supermicro MB gekauft + ECC Ram weil ich ein stabiles System haben wollte welches passiv gekühlt wird + IPMI besitzt, und wesentlich weniger Leistung hat als eine vergleichbare Desktop CPU in dem Preissegment.

Habe mir für diesen Mehrpreis jetzt aber ein System gekauft mit einer CPU welche wesentlich schneller altert als gedacht?

Na danke Intel!

Weiß man schon, warum Sie schneller altern?
Thermische Gründe?
Das wäre nämlich mal meine Vermutung, die passiv Kühler sind extrem klein.

So ein 4-kerner MB mit Atom C25** kostet um die 300 €
Ein 8-kerner C27** um die 400 €

Wäre schon hart wenn die jetzt nach 2 Jahren ausfallen!
Mit Supermicro habe ich mir aber auch eien ordentliche Grantielaufzeit eingekauft / daher sehe ich es jetzt nicht ganz so eng....


----------



## bschicht86 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*



shadie schrieb:


> Öhm wieso?
> Nutzt du etwa der Raidcontroller vom MB?
> Denn wenn nicht gibt es null Grund irgendwelchen Daten hinterher zu trauern.
> 
> SW Raid und separate hardwarecontroller haben mit einem Tot der CPU null Probleme.



Mit proprietäre Systeme meinte ich Fertigkisten.  Dort müsste ich mir dann trotzdem die Hardware nochmal kaufen, um an die Daten zu kommen.  Aber das war eh nur hypotetisch, da ich einen Intel eh nur zum weiterverschenken geschenkt nehmen würde.


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Daran wird die Welt jetzt auch nicht untergehen,

ein Spirituskocher funktioniert auch ohne eine Atomuhr


----------



## Toby-ch (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Hm nja die iNtel Atom CPUs sind sparsam uns stromsparend und doch habe sie eine gute Leistung..
in meiner diskstation werkelt ein INTEL Atom D2700 mit 2.13 GHz und 2 Cores zum Glück ist der nicht betroffen.


----------



## Eckism (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Sparsam UND Stromsparend? Wow


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*



> Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU


Kein Super GAU?
Na dann war ja nichts.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Ist davon nicht nur ein Stepping betroffen?
B0 - also kurz abchecken und das MB zurückschicken, falls betroffen.
Im FreeNAS Forum hatte einer ein neues ASRock Rack Board bekommen, obwohl die Garantie bereits abgelaufen war, auch Supermicro tauscht wohl aus.

Wie immer hat man damit natürlich nur unnötiges gerenne, aber neue Boards mit einem dieser CPUs sollten wohl nicht betroffen sein, oder?


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Kein Super GAU?
> Na dann war ja nichts.



GAU = größter anzunehmender Unfall 
Das kann man eigentlich nicht steigern... Super größter anzunehmender Unfall^^




PrincePaul schrieb:


> Ist davon nicht nur ein Stepping betroffen?
> B0 - also kurz abchecken und das MB zurückschicken, falls betroffen.
> Im FreeNAS Forum hatte einer ein neues ASRock Rack Board bekommen, obwohl die Garantie bereits abgelaufen war, auch Supermicro tauscht wohl aus.
> 
> Wie immer hat man damit natürlich nur unnötiges gerenne, aber neue Boards mit einem dieser CPUs sollten wohl nicht betroffen sein, oder?



Laut The Register wird Intel das Problem mit einem neuen Stepping lösen: 



> "Additionally, Intel will implement and validate a minor silicon fix in a new product stepping that resolves this issue."



Ich ergänze mal das Startposting mit paar (pikanten) Zusatzinfos.


----------



## PrincePaul (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Mainboard-Seitig soll  es ja auch einen Fix geben, hoffe hier gibt es baldigst eine Lösung.
Wollte mir gerade so ein Board kaufen um mein jetziges NAS in Rente zu schicken...


----------



## Freiheraus (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Das halte ich für PR oder anders gesagt für eine Beruhigungspille für Kunden, die das Problem nicht wirklich angeht (an der Wurzel packt). Ohne echten Hardware-Fix würde ich mir den Bims in kein System bauen. Seriöse Anbieter werden die Produkte ohnehin sofort aus dem Programm nehmen, führt sonst nur zu (langfristigen) Image-Schäden und (nicht abschätzbaren) Folgekosten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Das kann man eigentlich nicht steigern... Super größter anzunehmender Unfall^^



Du hast den Sinn nicht begriffen ... .


----------



## PrincePaul (21. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Also Synology verlängert die Garantie jetzt um ein Jahr bei betreffenden Produkten. Bei denen sollen Produkte mit betroffener CPU auch nicht öfter ausfallen als andere Serien.
Also ich für mein Teil bin immer noch unsicher, ob ich mir so ein System mit der CPU anschaffen kann... bei Supermicro gibts angeblich seit Januar eine Änderung am Mainboard selber, sodass das Problem behoben ist...


----------



## Spinal (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Ich habe auch eine Synology, aber mit einem anderen Atom Prozessor. Auch wenn die Garantie verlängert wird, so hätte ich Bauchschmerzen bei der Sache.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

Wäre cool, wenn PCGH hier mal die Kontakte spielen lässt und zumindest bei Supermicro mal nachfragt, wie es dort aussieht xD


----------



## Freiheraus (28. April 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU*

*UPDATE*

Laut dem neuesten Spezification Update zur Intel Atom Processor C2000 Product Family vom April 2017 ist das neue Stepping C0, dass den Fehler in Atom Prozessoren der Reihe C2000 auf Hardware-Ebene beheben soll, bereits Realität geworden. Damit hat Intel Wort gehalten und den im Februar 2017 versprochenen Fix zügig geliefert. Das englischsprachige Branchenmagazin The Register hat bereits seine Fühler ausgestreckt, um herauszufinden ob Intels betroffenen Partnern schon Chips mit C0 Stepping vorliegen. Rückmeldungen haben sie allerdings noch nicht erhalten.    




PrincePaul schrieb:


> Wäre cool, wenn PCGH hier mal die Kontakte spielen lässt und zumindest bei Supermicro mal nachfragt, wie es dort aussieht xD



Würde das nicht voraussetzen, dass PCGH überhaupt mal über das Thema berichtet?^^


----------



## PrincePaul (28. April 2017)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0*

Ja das ist wohl richtig 

Ich für meinen Teil habe die C2000er jetzt eh schon abgeschrieben, wollte mir ein NAS mit FreeNAS bauen, nachdem jetzt aber die Releaseversion von FreeNAS 10 aka Corral zurück gezogen wurde und ewig nichts passiert ist auf Intel Seite, werde ich jetzt bis Q3 warten und mir ein Board mit 3000er Atom kaufen.

Denn wurde auch schon Owncloud X etwas getestet.


Im letzten Intel Doc hieß es ja noch es wird kein Update geben, naja...


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2019)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0*

Apollo Lake Degradation: Intel macht Fehler bei Atom-SoCs zur Tradition - ComputerBase
Und wieder das gleiche Thema.


----------



## INU.ID (11. September 2019)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0*



Abductee schrieb:


> Apollo Lake Degradation: Intel macht Fehler bei Atom-SoCs zur Tradition - ComputerBase
> Und wieder das gleiche Thema.



Ich habs mal als Update ins Startposting eingetragen.


----------



## shadie (11. September 2019)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0*

Die Mainboards waren eigentlich echt geil für nen eigenen Fileserver.

IPMI - >8 Sata Schnittstellen.
Dazu nen 8 Kerner low power für par VM´s.
Eigentlich geile Kisten.

Ich hoffe, dass sowas von AMD mal noch kommt.


----------



## Abductee (12. September 2019)

*AW: Intels Atom-Ausfall fuehrt zum Netzwerk-GAU  | Update: Intel liefert angekündigten Fix per Stepping C0*

Intel Moonwalks on Apollo Lake, Says Chips Aren't Dying After All
Laut Intel soll sich das diesmal mit einem Firmwareupdate beheben lassen.


----------

